# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Dua nje mendim...

## Legen-dary

Pershendetje
Kam njohur para pak ditesh nje vajze e cila me pelqen shume. Jeton ne te njejtin qytet ku jam edhe une, por jemi ne shkolla te ndryshme. Deri tani kemi shkembyer mesazhe me njeri tjetrin, por une ne fakt jam konfuz, a ta ftoj per kafe apo te pres edhe me. Te them te drejten nuk di cfare te bej sepse edhe kur jam duke i shkruar nje mesazh te thjeshte mbytem nga emocioni...  :perqeshje: 
Nejse, do doja nje mendim nga ana juaj
Ju faleminderit

----------

seida (22-10-2013)

----------


## broken_smile

:buzeqeshje: 

ftoje, cfare pret... s'ka gje me te bukur se emocionet ne takimet e para...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Gjersa keni arrit deri tek shkembimi i mesazheve nuk  besoj se do e kete problem te pije nje kafe me ty.

----------


## broken_smile

.............

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Gjersa keni arrit deri tek shkembimi i mesazheve nuk  besoj se do e kete problem te pije nje kafe me ty.


Je per kafe?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Pershendetje
> Kam njohur para pak ditesh nje vajze e cila me pelqen shume. Jeton ne te njejtin qytet ku jam edhe une, por jemi ne shkolla te ndryshme. Deri tani kemi shkembyer mesazhe me njeri tjetrin, por une ne fakt jam konfuz, a ta ftoj per kafe apo te pres edhe me. Te them te drejten nuk di cfare te bej sepse edhe kur jam duke i shkruar nje mesazh te thjeshte mbytem nga emocioni... 
> Nejse, do doja nje mendim nga ana juaj
> Ju faleminderit


Futi nje teke  :perqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Jam. S'kam turp si ky. Paguaj ti.  :perqeshje:

----------


## loneeagle

> Pershendetje
> Kam njohur para pak ditesh nje vajze e cila me pelqen shume. Jeton ne te njejtin qytet ku jam edhe une, por jemi ne shkolla te ndryshme. Deri tani kemi shkembyer mesazhe me njeri tjetrin, por une ne fakt jam konfuz, a ta ftoj per kafe apo te pres edhe me. Te them te drejten nuk di cfare te bej sepse edhe kur jam duke i shkruar nje mesazh te thjeshte mbytem nga emocioni... 
> Nejse, do doja nje mendim nga ana juaj
> Ju faleminderit


Ku e ke njohur ne realitet apo virtualitet?? Nese e ke njohur ne realitet po ftoje, nese ne virtualitet jepi edhe pak kohe qe ta njohesh me mire, me duket si heret per kafe. Good luck!

----------

arba.t (21-10-2013)

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Jam. S'kam turp si ky. Paguaj ti.


Paguaj une  :buzeqeshje: 

Te shtunen?

----------


## Legen-dary

> Ku e ke njohur ne realitet apo virtualitet?? Nese e ke njohur ne realitet po ftoje, nese ne virtualitet jepi edhe pak kohe qe ta njohesh me mire, me duket si heret per kafe. Good luck!


E kam takuar nepermjet shokesh te perbashket. Flm per keshillen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## arba.t

epo cfare pret atehere....te bei ftese vajza  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## loneeagle

> E kam takuar nepermjet shokesh te perbashket. Flm per keshillen


Atehere ftoje, cfare pret te maresh rrogen :P E kam seriozisht ftoje para se ta ftoje dikush tjeter. Nuk ka ndonje gje edhe sikur thjesht si kafe miqesore, nuk eshte e thene qe te jete date.

----------

Legen-dary (21-10-2013)

----------


## Legen-dary

> epo cfare pret atehere....te bei ftese vajza


Ke te drejte, por une jam nga natyra njecik tip hezitues

----------


## arba.t

> Ke te drejte, por une jam nga natyra njecik tip hezitues


ku pyesin te rinjte e sotme  :perqeshje:  thjesht nje kafe shoqerore se nuk po e propozon  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KORCARI 2

> Pershendetje
> Kam njohur para pak ditesh nje vajze e cila me pelqen shume. Jeton ne te njejtin qytet ku jam edhe une, por jemi ne shkolla te ndryshme. Deri tani kemi shkembyer mesazhe me njeri tjetrin, por une ne fakt jam konfuz, a ta ftoj per kafe apo te pres edhe me. Te them te drejten nuk di cfare te bej sepse edhe kur jam duke i shkruar nje mesazh te thjeshte mbytem nga emocioni... 
> Nejse, do doja nje mendim nga ana juaj
> Ju faleminderit


Ftoje per darke ne shtepi!

----------


## Legen-dary

> ku pyesin te rinjte e sotme  thjesht nje kafe shoqerore se nuk po e propozon


Ate do bej, do ta ftoj si nje "i ri i sotem" i denje  :perqeshje:

----------


## skender76

> Pershendetje
> Kam njohur para pak ditesh nje vajze e cila me pelqen shume. Jeton ne te njejtin qytet ku jam edhe une, por jemi ne shkolla te ndryshme. Deri tani kemi shkembyer mesazhe me njeri tjetrin, por une ne fakt jam konfuz, a ta ftoj per kafe apo te pres edhe me. Te them te drejten nuk di cfare te bej sepse edhe kur jam duke i shkruar nje mesazh te thjeshte mbytem nga emocioni... 
> Nejse, do doja nje mendim nga ana juaj
> Ju faleminderit



Legen,

nese ti ke emocione, ma jep adresen ta ftoj un.... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## arba.t

> Ate do bej, do ta ftoj si nje "i ri i sotem" i denje


apo je i "vjeter" ti ?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Legen-dary

> apo je i "vjeter" ti ?


"i vjeter" nuk besoj, le te themi se jam vetvetja  :perqeshje:

----------


## arba.t

> "i vjeter" nuk besoj, le te themi se jam vetvetja


  tip i mbyllur  :perqeshje:   hidh hapin ti pa e hedhur dikush para teje  :ngerdheshje:

----------

Legen-dary (21-10-2013)

----------

